# New lamb born



## Abbey0020 (Aug 12, 2022)

beautiful ram lamb yet to be named born today 12/08/2022


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2022)

He’s so beautiful! All silvery in color and that adorable little lamb face! Congratulations!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 12, 2022)

Abbey0020 said:


> View attachment 92991beautiful ram lamb yet to be named born today 12/08/2022


Wow so beautiful congrats!


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 12, 2022)

Thanks all you will see more updates here and on olady coloured corridales by daisy


----------

